# What is much better? smoking cannabis seeds or eating cannabis seeds?



## grantsforcollege (Jun 23, 2016)

What is more beneficial from the health point of view, how can we reap the nutritional benefits from cannabis seeds by smoking or eating them and which activity gives high?


----------



## umbra (Jun 23, 2016)

neither will make you high, but cannabis seeds eaten are very healthy. Cannabis seed oil is full of omega 3


----------



## RubyRed (Jun 24, 2016)

yeah what   ^^^^  he/she said...  smoking the seed has no Value where as eating it does.  I have a friend that grows just for seed and they believe they are HIGH in protein as well.  They love to get the HUGE seed producers....

I tossed a few in my mouth like sunflower seed but could not figure out how to go about shelling...:stoned:


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2016)

Grants -- The active ingredients in weed grows on the outside of the plant in what looks little clear mushrooms ! --They are called tricomes --as they mature they will turn amber !-- A plant will give different amounts of the THC and other cannabinoids depending on it's maturity !---  The plant also produces terepines which are volatile compounds that give the plant it's  smell and taste !--- There is something called the "Entourage Effect " --- What that means is that they work together better than they work separately! -- The varying amounts of the multiple cannabinoids and terepines mean that some varieties will better at treating a problem than others !--For instance Charlotte's Web ( or AC/DC )--It has low THC and high CBDs---It won't get U very high but it is great at pain relief !-- Some varieties  produce a speedy high like many of the sativas !-- The indicas  have a tendency to give U couch lock !--Then we have all the hybrids of the 2 !--Over 7,000 varieties listed at seedfinders.com !--


----------



## grantsforcollege (Jun 25, 2016)

what could be the ways for eating cannabis seeds, basically to enjoy its nutritional benefits?


----------



## Keef (Jun 25, 2016)

Hemp seed oil !-- Grants if U would tell us what your paper is about we could be of more help !--- The whole plant has uses but we mostly concern ourselves with the cannabinoids and terepenes !-- Not saying there are not other uses for the plants --- I even have a treatment for gout and arthritis made from the roots !-- 
The people here know more about how to treat people with weed than most doctors !--- I spent 20 years as a surgical assistant !--- I don't fall for snake oil medicine !--- Weed is truely good medicine !-- Why U want to eat seed anyway ? --- Weed does have one draw back !-- Take a good dose and just like doctor medicine there are side effects !--- It will make U high !-- 
Really though lay out your thesis and we'll help U fill in the blanks !-- MP is like an encyclopedia of weed !


----------



## zem (Jun 25, 2016)

smoked seeds taste horrible. they do however pop and it can be fun to see which pops stronger. i wonder if you could find a seed that pops strong enough to extinguish the joint...


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2016)

grantsforcollege said:


> what could be the ways for eating cannabis seeds, basically to enjoy its nutritional benefits?


They used to make a porridge using hemp seeds. The seeds were ground up like flour and a thick soup was made.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2016)

Put them in a smoothie.


----------



## sopappy (Jun 25, 2016)

zem said:


> smoked seeds taste horrible. they do however pop and it can be fun to see which pops stronger. i wonder if you could find a seed that pops strong enough to extinguish the joint...



I once tried to grind up seeds to roll a joint.
I think it can actually kill you, I can't believe I've made it to 62


----------



## Keef (Jun 25, 2016)

Sopappy -- I know that's  true !--- Old man why haven't U made it over to the Old  Farts Club ?--- Bunch of Old Farts talking trash and growing a little weed !--- Stop by sometimes !


----------



## grantsforcollege (Jun 28, 2016)

i read one article, it says that hemp milk is a great alternative to dairy or nut milk and it also useful in treating some kind of allergies. is it true? does it contain protein also?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2016)

I drink Almond Milk,,i use crushed marijuana seeds and flax seed on my salads. Im sure there is a college grant that will answer all your questions. Lol
Bison has lots of protein.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## grantsforcollege (Jul 12, 2016)

i don't know whether it is a right place to discuss, but have you guys ever heard about magic mushrooms can it be used for the medicinal purpose?


----------



## zem (Jul 12, 2016)

i guess in your case anything is worth a shot....


----------



## thacheese (Jul 12, 2016)

grantsforcollege said:


> i don't know whether it is a right place to discuss, but have you guys ever heard about magic mushrooms can it be used for the medicinal purpose?



micro-dosing is actually a thing, i've even heard of it being used by IT workers to solve complex problems in new ways.

probably not the place to discuss it, but there are a lot of articles about the topic all over the web.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2016)

grantsforcollege said:


> i don't know whether it is a right place to discuss, but have you guys ever heard about magic mushrooms can it be used for the medicinal purpose?



We don't talk drugs here gfc. It is in the rules.


----------

